# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Victoria for cocktails, tonight (2/23) around 6:00

## patchdad

Keeping our fingers crossed that they are open and serving cold beverages! 
Tonight, Sunday 2/23, around 6?
Hope to see anyone whos around.

----------


## didier

great!  if victoria not open and serving drinks, we can always saunter over to another bar.  see you later.  a nice relaxing sunday so far for me.

----------


## stbartshopper

Thank you for the invitation. We sre not on the island.

----------


## didier

wonder if this should be moved to the main forum.

----------

